# I think MARK DRURY killed one of my top bucks....



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

Last year i had pics of a nice buck still n velvet, well after all of season I was told our neighbors hunters who lease the land took a 190" well....i didn't see this buck all season so I assumed it was him but didn't think he'd go 190...well I was browsing around on the drury outdoors site and not to mention, they own a bunch of land just...1/2 mile from ours....and mark killed a buck THIS year during this gun season that looks identical......what do u all think???? looks like it to me...with the crab claw, the outside points...scored 174"..
lol


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Could be...looks like someone took a swipe at that bucks horn with a broadhead or bullet.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

i dont think it is...it looks like it is missing the common base point coming off of the G-4


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

attackone said:


> i dont think it is...it looks like it is missing the common base point coming off of the G-4


good call


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

NOPE, not the same buck!! Notice the G-3 on the right side (trail camera pic) is shorter than on the Drury buck. His is much taller!! Also, YOUR deer is lacking the crab claw on the left side while the Drury buck has it! So, I'd say definitely not the same buck but the genetics in the area are very impressive!!


----------



## yotekillrr (Sep 20, 2007)

good news is that its not the same buck bad news is you arent going to kill him on AT.


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

I DUNNO....there's still 1 year difference between these pics....my pic was of him last year......if it's not...then is n the same family...lol


----------



## Ballgame (Jan 23, 2007)

I think it looks like the same deer, the trailcam pic makes it a little hard to tell because of the angle but I think it is. 

I would say I'm 90% sure.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

So thats How the Drurys get down Huh? Finding leases..


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

no, the bought up a bunch of seperate farms that were all really close...total of like 1000 acres i think....they've owned it for a few years now...


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

bownrut09 said:


> no, the bought up a bunch of seperate farms that were all really close...total of like 1000 acres i think....they've owned it for a few years now...


Probably the same land where they shot footage of Terry taking that buck off the field from the ground if so that was back in like 98, if so theyve had that land for a while..


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Both good bucks - but they are not the same. G3's are taller on his.


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

terry's got his own farm in kirksville, mo...which is about...1.5 hrs aways, Mark is the one whom actually owns the other farm...which is on the border of iowa/mo


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

i dont think it is..Heck, Id let the drurys come hunt my land if I owned any..that way at least I could say, I hunted with them!


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

DMAX-HD said:


> Both good bucks - but they are not the same. G3's are taller on his.


His picture is a year older than when Mark killed the deer. I think that it is the same buck.


----------



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

I think some of you are not noticing that the trail cam pic is from last year and drury shot him this year. I believe that is the same buck. There are some minor differences from last year to this year but there are too many characteristics that are familiar for it not to be the same buck. I think it is the same buck, he is not going to look the exact same as he did last year, plus last years pic he is in velvet, and that can make things more deceiving.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

bownrut09 said:


> Last year i had pics of a nice buck still n velvet, well after all of season I was told our neighbors hunters who lease the land took a 190" well....i didn't see this buck all season so I assumed it was him but didn't think he'd go 190...well I was browsing around on the drury outdoors site and not to mention, they own a bunch of land just...1/2 mile from ours....and mark killed a buck THIS year during this gun season that looks identical......what do u all think???? looks like it to me...with the crab claw, the outside points...scored 174"..
> lol



I would print the picture off that you have and the next time that you see Mark I would ask him. He will tell you if they are the same deer because if you have a picture of him that year I am sure he does to. I think that it is the same deer just he is a year older and a little bigger.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

I think its the same buck. Very impressive. !!


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

Verry well could be the same buck! crab claws are all not that common..


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

yeah he spiked 3-4 inches"s on that point! You guys planting vita rack or something?


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

After reading the other posts and not sure how I forgot the pics were last years, that does look like it COULD be the same deer! :dontknow:


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

all in all...it's good to see that we have the same deer they do...i mean..it's only a 4 foot fence or so......it's just gunna be funny to watch them kill the same deer im hunting for.....


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

georgiabuckdan said:


> So thats How the Drurys get down Huh? Finding leases..


No, they hunt public land.


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

CAPTJJ said:


> No, they hunt public land.


Sometimes yes, maybe. But they own several farms in Missouri and Iowa I believe. They also farm and manage it themselves.


----------



## Will K (Aug 16, 2005)

*Lucky man*

Wow - your a lucky guy to have land that close to one of the properties they own/manage. Those guys know how to manage land for deer. Bound to be some complete freaks meandering around the property lines a mile or two 

my .02... in the family. But I feel like the left side just feels more like Mark's deer's right side. Making me think it's not the same deer - but a relative, maybe a brother???


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

WUD DUK said:


> Sometimes yes, maybe. But they own several farms in Missouri and Iowa I believe. They also farm and manage it themselves.


I wasn't being serious. I've watched them before.


----------



## abps1 (Feb 11, 2006)

Doesn't look the same to me, but if they pictures are a year apart it could be.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

great buck!! i would say its the same buck


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

i think i might need to put a poll up lol


----------



## t-tomshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

Wouldn't that just Frost your Monkey!


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

I think ti is very possibly that they are the same deer...what a coincidence. You outta take the picture and show mark himself and see what he thinks.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

if the trail cam is a yr old, and the drury pic is current i think it is the same buck.


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

yes, my pic was last years velvet pic...im 99percent sure its the same.


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

No way to tell-they are a year apart.

They do look similar though....so who knows? Like it was said, be thankful you are within a few miles of anything they own/manage.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

CAPTJJ said:


> I wasn't being serious. I've watched them before.


I though they Owned all there property.. I've actually spoke with Mark on a few occasions. Just never pondered on me that they owned property thought they leased and plotted. Glad to know you have a T.V.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

No, because the tines on the right side of the buck on the trail camera the tines are in almost equal length and mark's isn't.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

djmaxwe said:


> His picture is a year older than when Mark killed the deer. I think that it is the same buck.


Yea ok - then I guess it sure could be.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

That is an awesome buck,...looks to be the same buck to me with the 1 year difference,.....better luck next time


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

in the trail cam pic, the right G2 and 3 looks the same length, on Mark's buck, the G2 is shorter than the 3, and also on the left side, I dont see the 2 points coming off of the G4 base.


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

again....there was a year in picture difference people....deer do grow more over a year...


----------



## steeld3_4 (Oct 3, 2005)

I think it is the same deer as well. I read his story and he said he purchased the farm 3 years ago and that he didn't know this deer until July or August when he showed up, but didn't know if he would stick around come season. He made the comment that the buck must have liked what he found. Sounds like you better plant plenty of food plots to keep your deer around!!!!!


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

lol i read it too....this year we have grassy foodplots, with turnips and winter peas...obviously it's not competing with other food plots and the obvious standing corn, so next year we are going all out and planting corn/soybean/turnips/oats....all kinds of stuff...but since our farm has 118 acres still in CRP we can only plant 14 acres...so we are taking it to the max....i wanna say his farm is approx: 900-1000 yards from ours....


----------



## ExitWound (Oct 3, 2008)

so mark killed YOUR deer? Wow, interesting!
How did he do that exactly? Did he sneak into your high fence pen and poach YOUR deer that you raised or bought?
Interesting. Just like that whiners up in Wisconsin crying that that kid shot THEIR deer with a gun during the youth rifle season.

Let it go dude. If it was YOUR deer why didn't you shoot it?

Oh, it was free range, fair chase? So it wasn't really YOUR deer, you are just jealous? TOTALLY understandable, we are all jealous. 
Difference is some of us are happy when others are successful or lucky and shoot a nice deer.

let it go, move on, and go find YOUR deer.
(yes a bit of sarcasm, but really it wasn't YOUR deer)


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

there's always gotta be someone who wants to be billy badass on here.... when i said it was MY deer, i meant i had multiple pics of this deer on MY land. so lets take it easy tuff guy


----------



## ExitWound (Oct 3, 2008)

bownrut09 said:


> there's always gotta be someone who wants to be billy badass on here.... when i said it was MY deer, i meant i had multiple pics of this deer on MY land. so lets take it easy tuff guy


Haha, I said to note the sarcasm!
Just messin with ya!


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

oh...gotcha....where at in MO are ya?


----------



## ExitWound (Oct 3, 2008)

i've got plenty on camera I would cry if another guy shot him first.
Boone County


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

our land is in mercer county....yeah i about crapped my pants when i saw that rack, i reconized it right off the bat....im just curious if thats where my other big boys went....


----------



## buffalohunter (May 30, 2005)

We'll have to see this deer on one of Drury's shows next year. I'll bet he has trail cam pics of this deer for a couple of years. They are really into trail cameras. I think it is the same deer.


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

if u go to their website...and read the story in the journal section....this was a new buck for his farm....never seen it till last few months...


----------



## IlBuckMaster (Nov 14, 2005)

ExitWound said:


> so mark killed YOUR deer?
> 
> ... Worthlesss spittle removed ...
> 
> ...


Wow - way to tear someone down with nothing but opinion. Just as a note to you - his original post certainly never claimed ownership of any deer.

Here's another opinion.

Maybe he wanted help in knowing the fate of a deer that he had been dreaming about for a couple of years.


----------



## cleaver (Oct 18, 2012)

bownrut09 said:


> Last year i had pics of a nice buck still n velvet, well after all of season I was told our neighbors hunters who lease the land took a 190" well....i didn't see this buck all season so I assumed it was him but didn't think he'd go 190...well I was browsing around on the drury outdoors site and not to mention, they own a bunch of land just...1/2 mile from ours....and mark killed a buck THIS year during this gun season that looks identical......what do u all think???? looks like it to me...with the crab claw, the outside points...scored 174"..
> lol


Not even close


----------



## jsh909 (Dec 17, 2020)

cleaver said:


> Not even close


He has had 11 years to look into it. He probably figured it out by now.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

jsh909 said:


> He has had 11 years to look into it. He probably figured it out by now.


 That’s funny lol....


Tim


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

georgiabuckdan said:


> So thats How the Drurys get down Huh? Finding leases..


You could do the same....


----------



## Marlin1938 (Nov 19, 2019)

Think we need to reformat this homepage so we dont get 11 year old threads popping up .


----------



## jsh909 (Dec 17, 2020)

Tim/OH said:


> That’s funny lol....
> 
> 
> Tim


What can I say, us Ohio guys are funny guys.

Good luck with the last couple weeks in your part of the state Tim


----------



## cleaver (Oct 18, 2012)

jsh909 said:


> He has had 11 years to look into it. He probably figured it out by now.
> Yeah I'm sure he's gonna see your comment too


----------



## jsh909 (Dec 17, 2020)

I would certainly hope not


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

bownrut09 said:


> all in all...it's good to see that we have the same deer they do...i mean..it's only a 4 foot fence or so......it's just gunna be funny to watch them kill the same deer im hunting for.....


I wonder, if you killed one of the big deer they have pictures of on their property, how they would handle it? I would bet they would shake your hand and said congratulations.


----------



## macomb mike (Nov 26, 2008)

....sucked into another old thread 😒


----------



## ForestPhantom (Aug 22, 2007)

Well now you know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

